# Hana's Waiting Thread



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Well guys, I've be checking her pooch every day and watching her little belly get rounder on the right side, and I think that Hana is actually pregnant this time. Let's hope so, or I will feel like a gooberhead. 

Her pooch is looking quite puffy, much more than usual. That's the biggest indicator for me. Plus I haven't seen her go back into heat, and the buck has left her alone. 

**YAY!** 

Last time I saw her in heat was June 23rd, so that would put her due around November 20th or so! 

Here are some pics of the prospective parents! Two of each--one of the daddy (who is Nigerian Dwarf) in winter coat and one in summer coat (I stole the winter coat photo from AJJ Farms--thanks!), and a couple of different shots of Hana, who is an F2 Nigora. I'll try to update often, but less frequently than I did when I first joined the forum last year. I kinda bombarded you guys with pooch pics. Sorry about that. I was excited. 

Bess


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, can't wait to see the kiddo's


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, I got a better pic of her pooch. What do you guys think?


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

Get ready for a baby, hope all goes well , good luck .


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Is her udder filling at all?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

No, she hasn't started to fill yet!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She should fairly soon. Her pooch doesn't look as tight as a doe who is not bred IMO, so that is a good sign, along with not coming into heat, too  

She is SOO cute, can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been checking every day.  Her pooch has actually been looking very puffy, but of course it puckers up as soon as a take a picture of it! LOL. 

I can't wait to see the babies either!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I dunno guys. I think I am just super bad a telling if a goat is preggo.  I wish I had seen them do the deed! My buck has been in rut all season, and it is hard for me to believe that he hasn't bred her, as they are all together right now. 

I've been checking her udder, but it is still small and doesn't seem to have started filling yet. Her pooch has remained very puffy, and she had a bunch of discharge a couple days ago. Her belly is also looking rounder and larger on the right side. Some days it looks bigger than others though.

We'll see what happens, I guess!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, so I was waaaaay off on the due date. She was definitely not pregnant when I thought she was, or if she was, she was not nearly as far along.  But she's definitely pregnant now. I've noticed some very tell-tale changes just in the last week--namely very puffy pooch area, and a growing tummy. My dad came over and bounced her belly for me (and Irma's as well) and felt something in each one. I also got some affirmatives from you guys on pooches a few weeks ago (thank you, btw!). I'm still not so good at telling that, not until they get all swollen and it is obvious. 

I was a slacker this year and did not write down breeding dates, so I have no idea when either girl is due. To me Hana looks farther along than Irma. I was comparing pictures of Irma from last kidding season with how she looks now, and she definitely looks a couple months away. Hana I'm thinking may be due sometime in January. We'll see I guess!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

So today I walk outside to feed the goats and Hana is flagging like crazy and Major is all over her. She is nuzzling him and rubbing up against him, has tons of discharge, pooch is super swollen (but has been pretty swollen for awhile) and it looks like he has been on her (her coat is messed up). 

I am SO DISAPPOINTED! I guess I was mistaken again about her pregnancy status. Seriously guys, just don't even listen to me when I say my goats are pregnant from now on. Lol. 

I've been watching them for about an hour, and every time Major tries to mount her she moves. I tried holding her still, but then Major started sniffing me and it not paying attention to her. Not sure what to do. Right now they are just standing together, sniffing each other. This will be her first freshening, so perhaps she is skittish and won't let him mount her? Maybe that's why even though they have been together for the past several months she is still not pregnant? 

BUMMER!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, sorry. :hugs: So frustrating,isn't it? I am bad at telling too...I have my only two does I can breed, Hopefully!! pregnant....I am also not 100% on when or if...so I feel your pain ....lol


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Aww, sorry. :hugs: So frustrating,isn't it? I am bad at telling too...I have my only two does I can breed, Hopefully!! pregnant....I am also not 100% on when or if...so I feel your pain ....lol


It really is frustrating. I've had a much harder time this breeding season with a kid of my own. It's just difficult to impossible to sit out with the goats and watch them for signs of heat with a baby. I'm sure it will get easier as my baby gets older (although now I am pregnant with #2, lol). Sigh!

I guess for now it'll just be up to chance. 

Good luck with your girls! I hope they are both pregnant!!


----------

